
Ask HN: Recommended OS for a college kid learning to program: Win or Linux? - deepaksurti
Context: I am mentoring a college kid to learn to program using Python and the bit sized steps have yielded positive results so far.<p>Currently, he uses a NUC loaded with Win? Is it better he start to learn on Linux instead or is it just my bias (a mac&#x2F;linux user)? As it is early days, the switch won&#x27;t be expensive either.<p>What would you suggest and why? Thanks!
======
Eridrus
Normally, I would say it doesn't matter, but Python projects tend to have
random dependencies that aren't precompiled for Windows, and can be a pain.
Though Linux gives you the fun of dealing with package managers. So who knows
if it's really a win.

I'd just let them keep using Windows, then if they run into problems introduce
them to the Windows Subsystem for Linux.

------
oblib
I agree with pepsi, get a Raspberry Pi and start hacking.

And, Microsoft is now supporting development projects on the Pi with their
"Windows IoT" so you can still dabble with that too!

[https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/iot/getstarted](https://developer.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/iot/getstarted)

------
pepsi
if they're using python, get an rpi with raspbian and make something using the
GPIO - it's a good introduction to linux and you can easily tack on more
varied tech (databases, web api, etc) as projects increase in complexity.

------
Boothroid
You might end up with a harder headed dev. if he starts with Linux, but there
is so much to learn higher up the stack that how much does OS really matter?
At least Linux is free of license cost though.

